

Show HN: My First iPhone Game, Bodily. - tannerc
http://playbodily.com

======
mbenjaminsmith
I'd recommend a video (try vimeo for their aesthetics) on your home page.
Looks interesting but a video would probably seal the deal for me.

~~~
tannerc
Thanks for the recommendation. A video has been in the works so I'm excited to
get one up soon. :)

------
hkarthik
Very cool, are you an experienced game developer or is this your first game?

~~~
tannerc
Thank you! First game ever.

------
melling
Did you use Cocos2d or other graphics library?

~~~
tannerc
Yes, I found doing so to be incredibly helpful in creating the effects and
things I needed. Though there were elements that I had to create with manual
functions (such as the random direction many of the "germs" take).

